# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Cumpleaños de Santy.

## FEDE

Hola a todos.

Hoy 12-03-2011 tenemos de cumpleaños a un compañero del foro  :Big Grin:  el amigo Santy, desde aquí quiero desearle lo mejor de lo mejor ha este gran forero y más buena persona, felicidades amigo y un fuerte abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## ARAGORM

Felicidades Santi, que pases un buen día con los tuyos. :Smile: 
Un saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas felicidades Santy :Smile: 

Que pases un feliz día y que sigas muchos años más trayéndonos esos preciosos reportajes.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## santy

Muchas gracias a todos, en cuanto a lo de los reportajes, a ver si mañana nos podemos hacer uno bien chulo, y como parece que el tema está un poco parado, en cuanto mejore una pizca el tiempo, hay que volver a la carga con otra KDD, que ya tengo ganas de ver a los colegas otra vez.
Un abrazo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Y yo hoy, día de tu 20 cumpleaños :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment: , dándote la matraca en el Que será??? y sin encontrar ese dichoso pantano de Albacete...
Mi más sincera felicitación por tu cumpleaños amigo!!!
Pasarlo bien y disfruta el día...

----------


## nando

vaya, vaya ,vaya Santy felicidades :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

mañana te toca unos cuantos estirones :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ben-amar

Muchas felicidades, Santy; tienes razon, va siendo hora de volver a ver a los amigos :Smile: 

Federico, ¿lo vas captando?  :Big Grin:  :Cool:

----------


## santy

Gracias de nuevo, pero se acaba de terminar el día y el plazo para los estirones, que 44 ya van siendo demasiados, y me pueden llegar las orejas a los talones :Cool: 

Ir tomando nota de lo que acaba de decir Ben Amar, porque en cuanto me ponga en firme a preparar otra KDD no pienso rendirme hasta conseguirla.

----------


## Luján

> Gracias de nuevo, pero se acaba de terminar el día y el plazo para los estirones, que 44 ya van siendo demasiados, y me pueden llegar las orejas a los talones
> 
> Ir tomando nota de lo que acaba de decir Ben Amar, porque en cuanto me ponga en firme a preparar otra KDD no pienso rendirme hasta conseguirla.


Te van a quedar las orejas como a Mr. Fantástico (es que acabo de ver la peli)  :Stick Out Tongue: 

FELICIDADES!

----------


## perdiguera

Oye Santy, ¿los que por problemas domésticos relacionados con la reciente prole, no hemos podido felicitarte, podemos hacerlo hoy o tendremos que esperar un año?
De todas formas felicidades.
Un abrazo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo he llegado un poquito tarde :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: , pero felícidades también.
Y venga que agamos la KDD pronto que ya le estamos poniendo fecha por aquí a los Grandes Lagos... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## santy

Bueno, bueno, para estas cosas nunca es tarde, lo que espero es que el año que viene me podáis felicitar todos otra vez, y respecto a lo de la KDD, en cuanto mejore el tiempo, y alarguen los días, empezamos a concretar fechas con tiempo, para que nos podamos juntar los mas posible.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## FEDE

> Bueno, bueno, para estas cosas nunca es tarde, *lo que espero es que el año que viene me podáis felicitar todos otra vez*, y respecto a lo de la KDD, en cuanto mejore el tiempo, y alarguen los días, empezamos a concretar fechas con tiempo, para que nos podamos juntar los mas posible.
> Un saludo a todos.


Hola amigo Santy  :Smile: 

Como no se si mañana me podre conectar, me adelanto hoy a felicitarte por tu cumpleaños espero que pases un gran día y te traigan muchos regalitos.
A ver si no vemos pronto y das más la cara por el foro que se te hecha de menos.

Un fuerte abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas felicidades Santy :Smile: 

Espero que pases un gran día en compañía de todos tus seres queridos.
A ver si pronto nos vuelves a deleitar con tus maravillosas fotografías.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas felicidades Santy. Espero que pases un estupendo día en compañía de toda la familia y amigos  :Smile: 

A ver si te dejas ver algo por aquí, que últimamente nos tienes un poco abandonadillos, jeje, desde agosto del año pasado no has vuelto a hacer acto de presencia  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Santi, aunque no nos conocemos, te deseo muchas felicidades.
Un saludo cordial desde Sevilla.

----------


## perdiguera

Hola amigo,
Que pases un buen día y espero que estéis todos bien.
Un abrazo y vuelve cuando puedas.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola amigo Santy. Desde aquí te deseo que pases bien el día. ¡¡¡FELICIDADES!!!
Y vuelve cuanto antes a escribirnos por aquí.

Que cumplas muchos mas

Un cordial Saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Hola Santy!!
Yo tambien te deseo lo mejor en tu cumpleaños y espero que todo te vaya genial...
Ah, y pasate de vez en cuando por la Cafetería del foro y te tomas un café con todos nosotros, que no es bueno abandonar tanto el foro...jejeje

----------

